# Looking for an asshole called "Ghost"



## bfalk420 (Jan 15, 2010)

He spent some time in S.F. this summer if you know him let me know.............. his time has come for his boot party......


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a *great* introduction, man!
Good to have a _second_ "introduction", after the first one where you were looking for "Treeline".
Great to meet a guy looking for a couple in the ol' Intros section!


----------



## bfalk420 (Jan 20, 2010)

veggieguy12 said:


> This is a *great* introduction, man!
> Good to have a _second_ "introduction", after the first one where you were looking for "Treeline".
> Great to meet a guy looking for a couple in the ol' Intros section!


I'm pretty sure this one is listed under General Banter bud but thanks for spoon feeding me .


----------



## bfalk420 (Jan 20, 2010)

veggieguy12 said:


> This is a *great* introduction, man!
> Good to have a _second_ "introduction", after the first one where you were looking for "Treeline".
> Great to meet a guy looking for a couple in the ol' Intros section!


 Thankyou for all your help man.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I've met a Ghost in just about every city full of dirty kids that I've passed through. Good luck.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (May 9, 2011)

what did he do?


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 20, 2011)

Does this person also go by another name? In oakland we had someone at our house recently, and were told by other people that they had sexually assaulted someone in another city. They also told us that they had previously been known as "ghost".


----------



## plagueship (May 21, 2011)

the internet: where it's always a good idea to shout 'fire' in a crowded theater.


----------



## Diagaro (May 21, 2011)

There was a chill Ghost in Tucson, AZ
Dude was alright in my book - just everyone else there was fucked in the head.


----------



## CheyeneDaCHEROKEE lady (Jul 16, 2011)

ghost is a prick and wanted one thing and thats pussy that was never to be had... the most he could get was wingnut women that were old tweaking homebums... you saw that for yourself..... before 4/30/2011 and btw tucsons gone to hell... everyone apparently waged war on the other... fights everywhere...... and not everyone was fucked in the head... you know that... there was a few people there that were decent.... like kryptonite gio and a few others... you just had to see past what you saw as a weakness on that girl. shes stronger than you think..... shes a woman in her own right.... ur dishonest on that part... chat later kid..... hope ur ok.............


----------



## kevron (Jul 16, 2011)

Dont mistake nawlins ghost for some retard yuuurd?


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 17, 2011)

Any Identifiable marks... Only ghost I know had that shit tatted on his face


----------



## Missy (Jul 17, 2011)

bfalk420 said:


> He spent some time in S.F. this summer if you know him let me know.............. his time has come for his boot party......



Really "boot party"? You do know that's a reference to what skin heads where calling jumping someone in the 90's look it up you fool.

Oh and this thread is about as intelligent as your username.


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 18, 2011)

Well duh, I got my boots and they need to stomp out some stupid people


----------



## CheyeneDaCHEROKEE lady (Jul 24, 2011)

nivoldoog said:


> Any Identifiable marks... Only ghost I know had that shit tatted on his face


no this dipshit had no tats on his face.....his most identifiable mark on him is the stupidity on his face.... thats about it and hes up in tucson az hes a homebum there.....


----------

